
Show HN: CodeOnVideo – Learn code with no distractions - uvictor
https://codeonvideo.com/
======
uvictor
No more getting distracted by youtube recommendations. Make notes in browser.
Explore Tools. All in one place.

I made this over the weekend. Let me know what you think guys.

